# Boyu Vs Up Aqua In-Line Diffusors - Quick Review



## dsandson

Hi folks

I've just got a small co2 system for the 60l tank, and in doing so have now ended up with 2 inline external diffusors. Hence I thought a little comparison wouldnt go amiss.

Boyu In-Line Diffusor






Cost me about Â£5.50 through ebay from Hong Kong. Fits 12mm & 16mm hose fittings.

I have to admit, even with postage, this is an excellent value purchase. Not only is it cheap, its also very efficient and produces a fine mist of micro-bubbles through the spray bar. No leaks at all, though for security I've used a pair of jubilee hose clips to ensure the hoses dont slip off. One major drawback is at a reasonable co2 rate on my 180l it was quite loud. Easily solved by wrapping a tea towel around it. The other is the relatively narrow bore (I think another member measured it at 9mm), which provides a small dip in flow.


Up Aqua CO2 Atomizer





Not as widely known as the above unit, this was also bought off ebay. This time for Â£19. Comes in 3 sizes, this one is specifically for 16mm hoses.

First off its considerably dearer, and about 2/3 the size of the Boyu diffusor.  However, it is made for the specific hose size you use, so the bore is an appropriate diameter. It has nuts on both hose connections, which I found to be rubbish, so ended up with the jubilee clips again. The co2 connector has a nut again, and this is fine to use.

When finally fitted, there were no leaks and the construction seemed much better quality, as befits the price. When in use, it almost completely dissolves all co2 when powered by the same 1500l/hr filter as was used with the boyu. It's also whisper quiet. I really have to put my ear right against it to hear if the co2 is really running ok!


I have to say I liked both of these, but would go with the Up Aqua CO2 Atomizer if I had the choice.

Dave


----------



## George Farmer

Nice little vs. review - thanks for sharing!


----------



## dsandson

My word that was a fast reply! Cheers mate.


----------



## AdAndrews

thanks dave, shame the up aqua diffuser' bolts didnt work very well, this would be one of the major reasons for choosing it over the boyu

thanks again
Adam


----------



## jarthel

AdAndrews said:
			
		

> thanks dave, shame the up aqua diffuser' bolts didnt work very well, this would be one of the major reasons for choosing it over the boyu
> 
> thanks again
> Adam



well I would've thought the quietness over the boyou would have overcome the bolt's defiency 

-----------------------

thanks dave


----------



## dsandson

jarthel said:
			
		

> well I would've thought the quietness over the boyou would have overcome the bolt's defiency



Definately! The tank its on is in the lounge. The 2 filters and one Koralia already make enough noise as it is!! And, the fact that I already had the jubilee clips helped.

Dave


----------



## JamesM

Great comparison between these two.. I wonder how well the Cal Aqua In-line diffuser would compare in this test?

I'm yet to try the Up Aqua product, but I've long used the Boyu Diffuser and think its great. Never had a problem with hoses slipping off, so no need for jubilee clips imo, and while its far from silent, once the cupboard door is closed I can't hear it at all


----------



## andyh

I have to admit i was scared when i saw the title as i have already purchased  a few days ago the UP Aqua model.   

After reading your excellent review i think i have made the right choice. Mine should be here next week so i will post my thoughts up.


Andyh


----------



## andyh

Sorry forgot to post on here.

I got my Up Aqua CO2 Atomizer, and all i can say is i am very happy indeed.

Couple of comments:

I have installed this on my kitchen tank and it has been running a few weeks now, with great success.

I didn't experience any problems with the hose nuts like detailed above, they worked fine for me. I am using the 12/16mm size unit. I didn't require any jubilee clips.

I did however experience one issue which was easily rectified, the working pressure of my JBL reg is 1.5bar, it would appear that the Up atomizer requires more than that (1.7bar)to provide sufficient pressure to allow the gas through the ceramic pipe. This was easily done using a allen key.

The mist produced by the diffuser if very fine indeed, and if you can live with that mist in your tank. This is really an excellent product. To the point that i have ordered a second one for my other tank. Its virtually silent.

CO2 Video Video of it working

There is a bit more in my Kitchen tank journal page 20.

Thanks 

Andyh


----------



## jonesy

how are both these units fitted on the inflow or outflow of the filter ?


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v

jonesy said:
			
		

> how are both these units fitted on the inflow or outflow of the filter ?



The intake or outlet pipe from or to the filter is cut in half, two jubilee clip are required and placed over the cut pipes, the two ends of the pipes are pushed onto the diffuser and secure in position with the jubilee clips.  

Regards
Paul.


----------



## jonesy

Flyfisherman said:
			
		

> jonesy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how are both these units fitted on the inflow or outflow of the filter ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The intake or outlet pipe from or to the filter is cut in half, two jubilee clip are required and placed over the cut pipes, the two ends of the pipes are pushed onto the diffuser and secure in position with the jubilee clips.
> 
> Regards
> Paul.
Click to expand...


so it doesnt matter which pipe you put it onto you still get the same results from both


----------



## Antoni

HI,
is it suitable for aquarium 350 l in size? Will it will be sufficient for it? Would it reduce a lot the outflow of the filter?

Kind regards


----------



## andyh

I have had no reduction in flow on mine.
It should be fine on a 350l.


----------



## hazeljane

HIya,ive just installed my Up Aqua in line diffusor and i am pleased with it and the build no probs with the fitting neither just trying to get the co2 levels right.It produces a fine mist but i dont mind it.




Stu.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v

jonesy said:
			
		

> Flyfisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jonesy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how are both these units fitted on the inflow or outflow of the filter ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The intake or outlet pipe from or to the filter is cut in half, two jubilee clip are required and placed over the cut pipes, the two ends of the pipes are pushed onto the diffuser and secure in position with the jubilee clips.
> 
> Regards
> Paul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so it doesnt matter which pipe you put it onto you still get the same results from both
Click to expand...


Personnel view fit it on the outlet pipe as only filtered water is passing through it - if it was on the inlet side all the dirt / rubbish, muck etc will pass through it and possible block the pores.

Regards
Paul.


----------



## hazeljane

Hiya paul,

I second wot you say pal


Stu


----------



## andyh

I third it!


----------



## andyh

I third it!


----------



## mfcphil

Silly question but where can I get hold of a Up Aqua in line diffusor?


----------



## Nelson

mfcphil said:
			
		

> Silly question but where can I get hold of a Up Aqua in line diffusor?


i think you can only get them on ebay.
http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Aquarium-HK_CO ... m14?_pgn=2


----------



## mfcphil

thanks for the link....quick question! can this added to the outlet pipe then be added to your spray bar


----------



## andyh

mfcphil said:
			
		

> thanks for the link....quick question! can this added to the outlet pipe then be added to your spray bar


I dont understand your question really, but it fits on your outlet and can be used with a spray bar return.
Hope that helps


----------



## oliverar

does it need a co2 bottle?


----------



## mfcphil

oliverar said:
			
		

> does it need a co2 bottle?




Yes co2 pipe connects to it them outlet pipe connects to your spraybar


----------



## Texsup

Quick one if I can... but with regards to the the sizes available for the UP atomisers are they talking about internal bore sizes or external diameter?.... guessing it'll be internal bore but would be prefer to get it right!

Cheers

John


----------



## mfcphil

for example eheim hose size 16/22 so you would get the 16/22 atomiser


----------



## andyh

mfcphil said:
			
		

> for example eheim hose size 16/22 so you would get the 16/22 atomiser



Which is ID/OD


----------



## giwight

Hi,

After reading this thread I have just ordered the UP Aqua 16/22 atomiser from Aquarium HK, I am also interested in trying the Boyu but can't find it on Google, if anyone has a link it would be appreciated.

Regards
George


----------



## arty

Thanks for comparison. I will buy UP atomizer too.

Regards,


----------



## andyh

The Ups are excellent and i use them on all my tanks!


----------



## bape

Sorry to revive an old thread but does anyone know a local supplier for the UP atomizer yet?


----------



## tim

bape said:


> Sorry to revive an old thread but does anyone know a local supplier for the UP atomizer yet?


I've had a couple of these from our sponsor
Aquarium CO2 Atomizer System Diffuser 12/16mm Hose | CO2Art.co.uk - CO2 Aquarium Specialists
Quality for the money.


----------



## bape

tim said:


> I've had a couple of these from our sponsor
> Aquarium CO2 Atomizer System Diffuser 12/16mm Hose | CO2Art.co.uk - CO2 Aquarium Specialists
> Quality for the money.



Please correct me if I'm wrong but they are not identical to the UP atomizer, just the same design?


----------



## tim

bape said:


> Please correct me if I'm wrong but they are not identical to the UP atomizer, just the same design?


Correct if you require up atomiser can be found here 
http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/up-co2-inline-diffuser-12mm-p-5431.html


----------



## Henry

To continue the thread revival, do the Boyu ones work better than a ceramic disc diffuser? I'm currently using a Fluval 88g one, but due to the tank being so shallow I'd like to try an inline one, assuming they're more affective.
I presume they will work at lower working pressures than the UP.


----------



## tim

Henry said:


> To continue the thread revival, do the Boyu ones work better than a ceramic disc diffuser? I'm currently using a Fluval 88g one, but due to the tank being so shallow I'd like to try an inline one, assuming they're more affective.
> I presume they will work at lower working pressures than the UP.


They can be hit and miss Henry some really large bubbles some a mist but yes they run at normal pressure of around 1 bar ime.


----------



## Henry

I'll give one a go, I think. If I buy from a UK supplier, I shouldn't have any problems sending it back if it's not up to scratch.
Thanks


----------



## bape

T





tim said:


> Correct if you require up atomiser can be found here
> http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/up-co2-inline-diffuser-12mm-p-5431.html



Thanks for the info, appreciate it. 

I use aqua essentials a lot but the price for this item is almost three times that of eBay. I guess that's the price you have to pay to get it in couple of days vs 2 weeks


----------

